# 2011 Motobecane Grand Sprint



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm new to this site and new to road biking (been mountain biking for years). I'm looking at the Motobecane Grand Sprint on Bikes Direct and am wondering if this would be a good starter bike. I was also considering the Tommaso Mondial, what would be my best choice? Also, how do the Sram Apex components compare to the Shimano 6600/6700 series?

Also, I'm 5'-7" with a 30" inseam, should I be looking at a 52cm frame?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 10k miles on a 2007 Sprint (which has, I think, the same frame). I'm pretty happy with it.

I have no experience with Apex (but others have reportedly been pleased - try searching).

My Vuelta wheels (a different model from those on the GS) arrived true and have remained so ever since.

Can't help with the sizing (I'm 6' 3" and use the 62cm frame).


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah, for $999.00 at Bikes Direct, I don't think I can go wrong. I'm thinking about going with a 54cm as the top tube length is close to that of my mountain bike and I feel really comfortable on it. I'm not too concerned about the stand over height.

Thanks for your input.


----------

